# 450 Custom-Trialbike?



## Tholeytrials (2. Juni 2008)

habe vor, mir noch ein 26" trialbike(singlespeed) aufzubauen.
allerdings sollte es nur so zum hardcore fahren sein und sollte, da es schon mein 7. bike wäre, maximal 450 kosten.
komponenten wie gabel, steuersatz ,lenker  habe ich noch im keller liegen.
-bei ebay findet man einen supergünstigen hersteller namens fld(rahmen ca. 80 +versand). hat damit jemand erfahrung???
-LRS (discnaben deore+ canti-felge mavic xm317) ca. 110
-gebrauchte HS33 hinten + gebrauchte magura julie ??
-kurbel suntour duro(bashguard) + isis-lager ca. 60
-kette 10,freilauf 15,kettenspanner 14,vorbau 11,griffe 5 sehr günstig vom händler meines vertrauens
-neue bremsbeläge ca. 30
-2.3" reifen ca.30
-bmx pedale für 20
-schläuche, felgenbänder ca.15
was haltet ihr davon? oder soll ich doch lieber tektro carbonoptik v-brakes für 19.99(beide) verbauen?
meint ihr, dass die mtb-laufräder anständige trial-sessionen standhalten oder nicht?

danke schon im vorraus, Sam


----------



## mr.mütze (2. Juni 2008)

also bei mir  hat der fld gehalten wenn du den flachen ohne sattel meinst. hab ihn nicht kaputt bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noob-rider (3. Juni 2008)

also bisher habe ich meinen fld auch noch nicht kaputt bekommen.
knarzt nur an der bremsaufnahme schon sehr verdächtig.
also in die laufräder würde ich meinen sollte man etwas mehr investieren.
zumindest in das hinterrad. das vorderrad koennte so halten.


----------



## curry4king (3. Juni 2008)

ich sage dass du es mit 450 nicht schaffst
an vorbau lenker und hr würde ich nicht sparen und die kurbeln da naja

außerdem hat der fld doch glaube nur v-brake aufnahme heisst adapter fahren


----------



## Tholeytrials (3. Juni 2008)

da ich selbst einspeichen werde, verbau ich dann also ne breitere hr-felge.
die v-brake aufnahme stört mich nicht, da ich höchstens so eine mtb-hs33 montiere(weil man günstig nur solche bekommt, und adapter wäre unnötig teuer).
ritchey vorbau, lenker und suntour kurbel (isis) müssten meinen 56kg im sauberen fahrstil standhalten.

@ curry4king: warum sind die suntour duro kurbeln "naja" ???

gruß   Sam


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Juni 2008)

MTB HS 33 gibt es nicht, dass sind alles die selben Bremsen, nur mit zum Rahmen passenden Adaptern. Bei Cantisockeln wÃ¤ren das die EVOs und bei der 4-Punkt Aufnahme von reinrassigen Trialrahmen die 4-Punkt Schellen.


----------



## Eisbein (3. Juni 2008)

wenn schon cantis dran sind, hau dir V brakes ran, was vernüftigeres kann man nicht machen


----------



## Tholeytrials (3. Juni 2008)

vernünftige v-brakes bekäme ich für 19.99+züge(hab ich aber noch vorrätig)
meint ihr also nicht, dass gebrauchte hydraulikbremsen besser wären??

meiner meinung nach müssten v-brakes(bes. parallellogramm wie z.b. shim XT )doch im trial-bereich verkanten bzw. ausschlagen

lohnt es sich, das gesparte geld/gewicht in andere komponenten zu investieren um spaß zu haben(wird eh nur ein spaßgerät)??

thx        Sam


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Juni 2008)

Tholeytrials schrieb:


> meint ihr also nicht, dass gebrauchte hydraulikbremsen besser wÃ¤ren??


Nein.


Tholeytrials schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach mÃ¼ssten v-brakes(bes. parallellogramm wie z.b. shim XT )doch im trial-bereich verkanten bzw. ausschlagen


Richtig, daher verbaue lieber Arme, welche nicht das Parallelogramprinzip nutzen Ã¡ la Avid ou Shimano XT


Tholeytrials schrieb:


> lohnt es sich, das gesparte geld/gewicht in andere komponenten zu investieren um spaÃ zu haben(wird eh nur ein spaÃgerÃ¤t)??


Warte ersteinmal bis das Rad da steht, dann siehst Du ob Du noch etwas in "tragende" Teile investieren musst, oder ob Du dann mit Leichtbau und dem ganzen Krempel anfangen kannst.


----------



## Tholeytrials (3. Juni 2008)

leute, es geht mir einfach darum, dass ich mit wenig geldaufwand in den genuss eines 26" trialbikes kommen kann und dieses einfach funzt.

@alle, die FLD-rahmen fahren:welche tretlagergehäusebreite habt ihr denn?

thx           Sam


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (3. Juni 2008)

Mein Sohn hat sich ein FLD Mountain Bike Rahmen geholt und ein "Fun Bike" damit aufgebaut. Der Rahmen wurde als "Trial, Dual, Dirt" Rahmen bezeichnet.

Der Rahmen scheint zu halten, obwohl er schon ziemlich herangenommen wurde. Das nur als Info zur Haltbarkeit.
Die Innenlager Gehäusebreite ist 72 mm. Der Jan Göhrig (www.Trialmarkt.de) hat extra ein passendes Lager herbeigeschafft, nachdem ich selbst keines in den Weiten des Internets finden konnte, das die benötigte Achslänge hatte.

Da der Rahmen unlackiert war, hat mein Sohn den polliert, so dass dieser jetzt annähernd wie verchromt aussieht. War aber eine heiden Arbeit und man braucht das richtige Material dazu, Baumarktqualität reicht definitiv nicht.

Schau mal hier:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemar...at=51&page= 1

Vielleicht wäre das was für Dich, wenn ich richtig informiert bin würde er es für EUR 450,-- hergeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (3. Juni 2008)

ich hab da nen 68er reingehauen und das ging gut.

Und pap die Vbrakes ran, kauf die die transparenten pads und fertig ist die maische...


----------



## Maxximum (4. Juni 2008)

frage: wie kannst du in nen rahmen mit 72 mm gehäusebreite nen 68er lager reinhaun?? das geht doch gar ned ganz durch!


----------



## Tholeytrials (4. Juni 2008)

das werkzeug zum polieren hätte ich zwar zur verfügung, aber ich lackiere den rahmen dann doch lieber richtig schön neongelb :thumbup:
innenlagerbreite dürfte wohl 122,5mm genügen??

leichtbau werde ich in dieser preiskategorie wohl nicht betreiben

wenn ich brakebooster fahre sollten auch nicht-trialspezifische beläge reichen,oder?

gruß       Sam


----------



## HeavyMetal (4. Juni 2008)

is doch echt sinnlos an sachen wie bremsen zu sparen, da macht doch das fahren gar keinen spaß mehr....


----------



## mr.mütze (4. Juni 2008)

nein nimm 128er achs breite dann passt das!


----------



## Tholeytrials (4. Juni 2008)

waas? seit wann gibt es denn solche lagerbreiten? 

als rennrad und cc fahrer kann ich nur sagen: äußerst ungünstiger Q-faktor

als hinterreifen werde ich wohl die 2.5" drahtversion conti diesel nehmen(nur 15)

der shim alfine kettenspanner(14) bringt hoffentlich genug spannung auf die kette

gruß        Sam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Juni 2008)

Damit ist die Achsbreite gemeint, nicht die Lagerbreite.


----------



## curry4king (4. Juni 2008)

kettenspanner kannste auch einen bauen dann sparste auchnoch ma


----------



## Tholeytrials (5. Juni 2008)

wie baue ich einen kettenspanner?(also keine excenterspanner fräsen)
der heidenarbeitsaufwand ist mir aber dann doch 14 wert,
oder meinst du einfach nur so ein zugröllchen unter der kettenstrebe?
ich wollte schon so ein 2-rollensystem like a schaltwerk only lighter

ich meinte natürlich die achsbreite,nicht lagerbreite!
beim mtb liegt die eben so zwischen 108 und maximal 122,5 mm

ich hatte vor, hinten ein bmx-freilaufritzel draufzudrehen,oder sollte ich lieber eine billige 7-fach-kassette als singlespeed fahren?

gruß         Sam


----------



## Flööö__ (6. Juni 2008)

Hatte in meinem FLD  nen Truvativ Gigapike 73er Breit und 128er Länge drin. Hat gut gepasst.


----------



## noob-rider (6. Juni 2008)

ich fahre in meinem FLD nen 68er Lager nur die länge weiß ich gerade nicht. ist aber über 122 . 122 wurde bei mir zu knapp


----------



## Trialar (6. Juni 2008)

Tholeytrials schrieb:


> wie baue ich einen kettenspanner?(also keine excenterspanner fräsen)
> der heidenarbeitsaufwand ist mir aber dann doch 14 wert,
> oder meinst du einfach nur so ein zugröllchen unter der kettenstrebe?
> ich wollte schon so ein 2-rollensystem like a schaltwerk only lighter



Hier n paar Anregungen:

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=34605&highlight=tensioner
http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=34877&highlight=tensioner
http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=34289&highlight=tensioner
http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=34179&highlight=tensioner
http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=29555&highlight=tensioner

Hier ist auch noch einiges drin, darfst aber selber suchen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4427766#post4427766

Viel Spaß beim basteln


----------



## Tholeytrials (12. Juni 2008)

so,
der rahmen ist jetzt auf hochglanz poliert und sieht top aus,
-der stabile LRS hat mich (mit quando discnaben/schnellspanner ,felgenbänder) 58 gekostet; bei bedarf kommt hinten dann ne trial-felge rein
-hab 154g !! bremsen vorne+hinten und brakebooster dran
-bremshebel werd ich noch schaun( avid fr 5.0?(set 9.90)) ~160g
-conti petrol falt 2.5" v/h je 685gramm
-meine alte RS judy xlc (1760g) 
-billige 4-kantkurbel(24t,eigenbau-rockring) mit 127mm lagerachse
-kurzer 100mm ABR vorbau, 710mm brave lenker
-point singlespeed II kettenspanner 134g
-wippermann singlespeed kette 6.80
-leichte moosgummi-griffe 
-point alien II pedal

komplett-bike:381,38 bei auf jeden fall gut unter 12kg(ich muss es noch aufbauen)

gruß    Sam


----------



## Maxximum (15. Juni 2008)

hi

habe auch einen fld rahmen gekauft und bin auch dabei mir so ein spass-bike zu bauen.

nur hab ich ein problem:

ich hatte vor an dem rahmen eine noch rumliegende shimano oktalink kurbel zu verbauen und diese dann auf der innersten aufmahme mit einem 22 kb zu fahren.
jedoch kann ich trotz 128er achsbreite die kurbel nicht auf dem konus ziehen da dann das kb an der kettenstrebe ansteht.

meine frage ist daher ob es eine lösung für mein problem gibt.
welche kurbel passt hier?? 

danke schonmal


----------



## Tholeytrials (15. Juni 2008)

leider gibt es keine shim octlink lager in 127/128mm breite, sodass du ausschließlich vierkant bzw. (dann teurere) isis-lager fahren kannst.

@alle, die fld-trialbikes haben:welchen fld-rahmen habt ihr denn? messt mal bitte eure rahmenhöhe von mitte tretlager bis oberkante oberrohr!
bei ebay gibt es den flachen ohne sattel ja lackiert(schwarz/grün) und unlackiert. auf den abbildungen sehen die nämlich bezüglich rahmenhöhe unterschiedlich aus(als ob der lackierte ein längeres gebogenes "sattelrohr" besäße).in der artikelbeschreibung stand was von 180mm, bei meinem(unlackiert) messe ich aber von mitte tretlager bis oberkante oberrohr 208mm.

kann ich eigentlich auf einer 7-fach-kassette im singlespeedgebrauch eine breite singlespeed-kette fahren???

thx    Sam


----------



## Maxximum (16. Juni 2008)

ich kann dir mit sicherheit sagen dass es auf einer 9-fach nicht geht da der abstand zwischen 2 ritzeln zu klein ist.
ob dieser bei 7-fach ausreicht weiß ich nicht sicher aber ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen.

hol dir doch einfach beim händler deines vertrauens ein paar alte kassetten und mach da die spacer raus und fahr dann auf der nabe nur 1 ritzel mit vielen spacern.

ps mein unlackierter fld hat auch 208mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (16. Juni 2008)

Maxximum schrieb:


> hol dir doch einfach beim händler deines vertrauens ein paar alte kassetten und mach da die spacer raus und fahr dann auf der nabe nur 1 ritzel mit vielen spacern.
> 
> ps mein unlackierter fld hat auch 208mm



genau ist günstig und funktioniert gut.


----------



## mr.mütze (16. Juni 2008)

und die 180 mm sind bis mitte oberrohr. meinen den ich mal hatte, hatte bis oberkante auch 208mm ist normal so.


----------



## Tholeytrials (21. Juni 2008)

insgesamt 330; rockring wird noch von mir gefräst


----------



## Cryo-Cube (22. Juni 2008)

Tholeytrials schrieb:


> so,
> 
> -point alien II pedal



Nicht so gut, da sehr hoch gebaut. Hol dir lieber was anders


----------



## mr.mütze (22. Juni 2008)

das ist ja der große rahmen den gibst auch kleiner


----------



## Tholeytrials (22. Juni 2008)

wie fährst du denn da ohne kettenspanner???


----------



## mr.mütze (22. Juni 2008)

Tholeytrials schrieb:


> wie fährst du denn da ohne kettenspanner???



bin ich nicht

 aber den sieht man nciht so gut ist selber gebaut aus nem sägeblatt und nem stück holz aber das rad habe ich jetzt schon seit januar nicht mehr. ich suche mal bild vom spanner.


----------



## mr.mütze (22. Juni 2008)

da ist er


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Juni 2008)

Wobei man an Stelle des Holzes besser Hartplastik verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (22. Juni 2008)

jop hatte ich damals leider nicht zur hand aber war gut und sehr leise


----------

